# whisper air pump question



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

so i have the whisper air pump 60 i used it for like 1 month then it sat for almost 1 year without being used. i decided to hook it back up recently and it has dramatically lost power makes a ton of noise and gives off a scent like the motor is going  my question is with the repair kit will that fix my problem or did i basically waste $30 plus for 1 month of use for the thing? i did not bother with the warranty cause i have a few for smaller tanks and had no problem with them what so ever.

Any help or advice would be appreciated


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

How deep is the tank and how many sponge/things are you using with the pump? 

The smell could just be the plastic warming up after not being used for a while. Try leaving it on 24 hours without connecting any devices onto it(Remove any air line tubing from the two outputs as well). 

You can wait until Boxing day, Big al's always seems to have air pumps on sale then rather than get a repair kit.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

it is a standard 75 gal so i think 21 inches i did allow it to run for a few hours without being hooked up. I then connected 1 air stone a few days later added another i noticed today that it was barely creating any bubbles when i was playing around with it to work again i noticed the smell like the motor is going. i have a pretty powerful filter so the bubbles are not really needed they just look cool with moonlight im not sure if i am willing to blow another 30 bux to seem like i have a mini lawn mower running behind my tank lol


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Could the air stone be clogged?

Also if you're using only one air stone, what are you doing to the other air output?


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

first used a T valve then changed to left one output open when i had 2 going i had one off of each output.

btw thank you for the reply's


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

o and all the stones i have used have been brand new


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Glad I could provide some info.

From the sound of it, I would guess that the motor was stressed out(hence the smell) from the back pressure when the T connected the two outputs to one air stone. The diaphragm must have cracked. 

You could open the unit up to confirm and decide what you want to do from there. Since it's been over a year, I don't think you'll void any warranties.

If you feel that the motor is still ok then the repair kit is an option since it's half the price


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

thank you i will open it up tomorrow and check it out. i will also consider your idea about waiting till boxing day and at least check there price. The look of the bubbles in blue light is cool but not worth $30 and the sound lol


----------

